# the generals dogtags?



## bamslamu2 (Mar 7, 2011)

the generals dog tag


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 7, 2011)

sorry about that here is the generals dog tag


----------



## cc6pack (Mar 8, 2011)

dog tags don't have rank on them


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 8, 2011)

Does that say: Mrs J Bucca  ?


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like dogs name was General and owner was Mrs. J . Bucca .[]


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 11, 2011)

so this is a real dog tag i be danged


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 13, 2011)

u sure about that what about the nick in the round edge and did they even have real dog tags in the 1930's? maybe its from the other the side, if the south would have only won......


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 15, 2011)

shinie stufff


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 15, 2011)

hate it when that happens


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 18, 2011)

silver collection


----------



## cc6pack (Mar 19, 2011)

The dog tag dates WWII, after the war started. I'll see if I can get some dog tag stuff up for you[8|]


----------



## cc6pack (Mar 19, 2011)

[]


----------



## cc6pack (Mar 19, 2011)

my tags[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 19, 2011)

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## nomorecop (Mar 19, 2011)

I have my Grandfathers WW1 dog tags so I know they were around that far back.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 20, 2011)

Perhaps even earlier than WWI, check out these from the War for the Union:







From.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 22, 2011)

those are kewl, only if the south would have won....well thats what my grandpa would have said, he also caught me behind the barn one day and said, boy sence when do you have to pump it to make it pee.[]


----------

